# Zhezong Gao meetup



## JesseConley (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello!  I just wanted to share a video of one of our old meetups!  I hope everyone can enjoy and gain something from it!


----------



## oaktree (Apr 30, 2016)

I thought this was Gao style and I was right, just listening to how he style talks about a more extreme view on coiling and twisting in walking his circle is in line what I was taught when I was studying Gao. It does differ from when I was learning Liang and other Baguazhang styles. In my opinion I find Gao style to use more torque and extreme twisting coiling of the body then other styles as in a more external method of physical coil to bring out an internal coil sort of speak.
Still great stuff.


----------



## JesseConley (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice to meet you!


----------



## Quanfa (May 9, 2016)

This is a great video, Jesse. You and your classmates are very lucky to train with such a knowledgeable teacher. I see a few people in the background. Are you in there or amongst them by any chance? Always fun to put a face to a name. Considering the video is from 2010, I bet those guys in the meet up are solid since they're training with an awesome teacher.


----------

